# 1965 Toro Snowhound Power Handle



## John41 (Mar 26, 2018)

Been using this machine for the past few years and runs great. This past snow in NJ the right rear tire came apart--the rubber around the rim. The part number is 3-5955 but Toro wants $93 dollars !!! Cheapest I could find on internet is $62.00. Still very expensive. Does anyone have an old snowhound they are parting out or know of a place to get old wheels. I already talked to the guy on Ebay selling 4 broken ones and he wants $120 for two new tires and wheels. Any help would be appreciated. I also tried JB Weld to hold the tire on the rim and it is working but it is only a matter of time. Thanks John


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

If you know the tire size maybe there is a cheaper non-Toro brand replacement.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That part number is for the rubber only and would be a challenge to get onto the wheel. Depending on the condition of the other tire it might be best to do both so the new tire isn't driving the machine to one side as it's diameter would be bigger.
You don't have an option to go with a different wheel as the wheel has a toothed ring on the inside that the machine uses for it's drive. Unless you want to give up the self propelled feature.

I'm guessing you'd need to heat up that tire to get it over the rim but I haven't seen anyone talk about physically having done it.

Discussion on install: https://www.justanswer.com/small-en...semipneumatic-tires-toro-snow-hound-snow.html

.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

What about Harbor Freight or Tractor Supply? The wheel size is not as important as the axle and wheel width.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The wheel is part of the drive system. It has teeth that engage a gear like a flywheel and starter. See photo above. The replacement tire is on the right and the other photo is the tire wheel assemblies looking at the inside with the drive teeth. You can't replace the wheel unless you want to give up the self propelled feature. There is a chance the wheels OD is a standard size but I doubt it since it's so old. I would think the only thing that's going to fit that wheel is the specific Toro rubber.

.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Yes I see that now, the teeth inside the wheel.

Three are some lawnmowers that use teeth inside the wheels, small chance of the right number of teeth and a close diameter.


----------



## John41 (Mar 26, 2018)

*Off to Lowes then Cragislist*

The actual rubber is 2 1/2 W x 1 thick with a total diameter of 10 inches. I saw a wheel at lowes that I might be able to pull off the rubber and use. I am also thinking about some kind of plastic band to wrap around the existing rubber to keep it together. I tried zip strips and they came right off. Anyhow, thanks for all the replies.
If you need to speak with Toro direct here is the number 1-800-348-2424. Listen for the prompt about snow blower owners. Then listen for the prompt forgot which one but it is not 1 or 2. I think 5 and you will get a live person. He was very helpful but had no cheap solutions. If that all fail I will will do a general search on craigslist and hope the person will ship !!! Thanks again--John


----------



## John41 (Mar 26, 2018)

*Wheels for Toro Snowhound --Case Closed*

Case Closed:
Found a guy in Meriden CT that was selling just the body of a snowhound--including good wheels -$25 I picked it up thursday and put them on this morning-- Here are some pictures of the finished product. Also included some pictures of the gear on the axel and gear teeth inside the rim of the tire-- " An Old Toro Snowhound" lives for another day. !!!
























thanks

John


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Two tires and spare parts for twenty five bucks, priceless. :10: Thanks for coming back and letting us know how it turned out.

.


----------



## maicoman (Dec 15, 2019)

*making old tires fit*



John41 said:


> Case Closed:
> Found a guy in Meriden CT that was selling just the body of a snowhound--including good wheels -$25 I picked it up thursday and put them on this morning-- Here are some pictures of the finished product. Also included some pictures of the gear on the axel and gear teeth inside the rim of the tire-- " An Old Toro Snowhound" lives for another day. !!!
> View attachment 140634
> 
> ...


Nice find but if you want to install the Toro new old stock tires on the old rims just heat them in a microwave and they will fit


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF maicoman

Interesting suggestion. I guess that's something you try when the wife isn't around :wink2:

.


----------



## maicoman2 (Jan 13, 2021)

maicoman said:


> *making old tires fit*
> 
> 
> Nice find but if you want to install the Toro new old stock tires on the old rims just heat them in a microwave and they will fit


This is my quote from 2 years ago I have about 6 Snowhounds now with the Harbour Freight 6.5 doing the work.Love my Snowhounds whaen it snows I let my neighbors borrow them saves my back YES


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Wait, theirs two of you ??


----------



## maicoman2 (Jan 13, 2021)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Wait, theirs two of you ??


No Only one of me forgot username etc etc as normal !


----------



## maicoman2 (Jan 13, 2021)

maicoman2 said:


> No Only one of me forgot username etc etc as normal !


Having a problem finding the intermediate shaft flange bearing Aetna 1010 I texted Aetna yesterday but doubt they still make it Guess Ill try to finder a mower part that will fit.


----------

